

Wenger Swiss Army Giant Knife - gnocchi
http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000R0JDSI/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

======
gnocchi
If you can read French so here as well <http://amzn.to/v5PHru>

What attracted my attention was the comment which said:

""" But what have I discovered along the time!? I only use, mainly 7 to 10
functions and these ones covering about 99% of my needs.But you can do the
experience too and ask youself the question: The last year did I use this
function? How many times? You'll see, in average, only 9 are frequently
used:the blade, the scissor, corksrew, the reamer sometimes, the tweezer if
gardening and the other 4 functions remaining, please, choose at your own
taste.You'll see... """

it reminds me of some softwares/libraries/framework we are using in
programming.

------
ChuckMcM
The reviews are hilarious. I like how it got panned for lack of a trepanning
tool, after all there you are in the backwoods with a subduralhematoma and
pressure growing on your brain, you need to relieve the pressure right away.
:-)

Fun stuff.

